# Il curioso caso di Jackson Martinez



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2015)

Vicinissimo al Milan qualche settimana fa, il colombiano sembrava ormai destinato all'Atletico Madrid, ma negli ultimi giorni pare che non se ne sia fatto più nulla, anzi il presidente dell'Atletico Madrid Enrique Cerezo ha così risposto ad una domanda riguardante il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez:_“Ma chi è questo Jackson Martinez?”_
Una vicenda che si tinge dunque di giallo, in molti infatti si chiedono che gioco stiano giocando Martinez ed il suo agente.


----------



## Pamparulez (13 Luglio 2015)

Ma è vera la notizia?! Non era già ufficiale?(intendo più di un jackson SIIIII)


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Luglio 2015)

L'Atletico non ha praticamente pagato ancora la clausola, a quanto pare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2015)

A quanto ho sentito l'agente (il mitico Pompeo, quello del "è fatta andrà al Milan e 10 minuti dopo "il giocatore deve ancora scegliere") ha minacciato il Porto. Ma a questo chi glielo ha dato il cartellino del procuratore?


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A quanto ho sentito l'agente (il mitico Pompeo, quello del "è fatta andrà al Milan e 10 minuti dopo "il giocatore deve ancora scegliere") ha minacciato il Porto. Ma a questo chi glielo ha dato il cartellino del procuratore?



L'ha trovato nelle wacko's.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vicinissimo al Milan qualche settimana fa, il colombiano sembrava ormai destinato all'Atletico Madrid, ma negli ultimi giorni pare che non se ne sia fatto più nulla, anzi il presidente dell'Atletico Madrid Enrique Cerezo ha così risposto ad una domanda riguardante il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez:_“Ma chi è questo Jackson Martinez?”_
> Una vicenda che si tinge dunque di giallo, in molti infatti si chiedono che gioco stiano giocando Martinez ed il suo agente.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Luglio 2015)

Jackson Martinez insieme al suo procuratore.


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vicinissimo al Milan qualche settimana fa, il colombiano sembrava ormai destinato all'Atletico Madrid, ma negli ultimi giorni pare che non se ne sia fatto più nulla, anzi il presidente dell'Atletico Madrid Enrique Cerezo ha così risposto ad una domanda riguardante il trasferimento di Jackson Martinez:_“Ma chi è questo Jackson Martinez?”_
> Una vicenda che si tinge dunque di giallo, in molti infatti si chiedono che gioco stiano giocando Martinez ed il suo agente.



No,vabbè,clamoroso! Se rimanesse al Porto sarebbe epico!


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2015)

Di certo non lo vorrei più al Milan, ci ha rifiutati.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Luglio 2015)

Quanto godrei se rimanesse al Porto, mamma mia


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Jackson Martinez insieme al suo procuratore.



A livello di intelligenza siamo la.


----------



## Sanchez (14 Luglio 2015)

Dai che si fa avanti lo Stoke City, gioca anche la Champ....













Oh sorry


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma non era ufficiale dal primo luglio?


----------



## Serginho (14 Luglio 2015)

Spero finisca a giocare nelle favelas


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Luglio 2015)

Godrei troppo se finisce per marcire nel Porto.


----------



## Renegade (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma se ne hanno dato pure l'ufficialità...


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma se ne hanno dato pure l'ufficialità...



Il porto ha ufficializzato che l'atletico ha comunicato che avrebbe pagato la clausola


Ma pare che poi non abbia pagato una mazza


Finisce al Carpi con suo fratello gemello Mbakogu


----------



## Snake (14 Luglio 2015)

non succede ma se succede potrei godere


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2015)

Ormai noi tifosi milanisti, giustamente, facciamo il tifo perchè salti tutto e rimanga al Porto. Hanno giocato troppo, meriterebbero di cadere male.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il porto ha ufficializzato che l'atletico ha comunicato che avrebbe pagato la clausola
> 
> 
> Ma pare che poi non abbia pagato una mazza
> ...



Mbakogu - Martinez bug attack


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2015)

Quanto mi dispiace.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Luglio 2015)

Mi sembra di aver capito che verrà ufficializzato il 19


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2015)

Veramente ma che fine ha fatto?  si parlava pure di firme nel mezzo della coppa America, ormai è fatta anche perchè di Attaccanti non c'è ne sono in giro da prendere certo che ci stanno mettendo una vita.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Luglio 2015)

Atletico Madrid Channel:_ Jackson Martinez, ¡sì! _


----------



## Gas (15 Luglio 2015)

Lo ammetto... godrei parecchio...


----------



## devils milano (15 Luglio 2015)

in effetti il giocatore ci ha rifiutato..quindi per me ora può andare a giocare pure in Australia per quel che mi riguarda...però ammettiamo pure che Cerezo non dev'essere un grande intenditore di calcio se non lo considera nemmeno...vada avanti con l'ex calciatore Torres a ste punto..


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Ufficiale è un giocatore del Atletico


----------



## Dexter (15 Luglio 2015)

Ufficiale, anche se nell'immagine non si legge "Bienvenido Jackson" come sul banner del sito


----------

